# Hcg level staying the same



## Lmc101

Hi, this is my first post on here. I have 2 children already and recently found out I was expecting a third. I'm not sure of my dates but I would guess my LMP was around 7 weeks ago. Monday and Tuesday I had stomach cramps, lower back pain, headache and started bleeding. Had an internal scan Wednesday which could not find a baby so I was told that it is either miscarriage or eptopic. Went back yesterday for more blood tests and the levels were the same (one hundred and something). I have to go back for another blood test tomorrow but was just wondering what u guys think? I have felt fine yesterday and today and stopped bleeding yesterday (4 days bleeding). Thanks


----------



## Bumpblessing4

With an HCG level of just 100-something, you would not see anything on ultrasound yet (not even a gestational sac until your level is at least 1500 to 2000), so the lack of findings there isn't concerning. However, the lack of HCG rise is concerning, especially in light of the bleeding. There are women who bleed in successful pregnancies, but the HCG should double every 72 hours (or go up by 66% in 48 hours) in a healthy pregnancy. I'm sorry you are going through this. I would ask for another HCG level in a couple of days.


----------



## ask86

Bumpblessing4 said:


> With an HCG level of just 100-something, you would not see anything on ultrasound yet (not even a gestational sac until your level is at least 1500 to 2000), so the lack of findings there isn't concerning. However, the lack of HCG rise is concerning, especially in light of the bleeding. There are women who bleed in successful pregnancies, but the HCG should double every 72 hours (or go up by 66% in 48 hours) in a healthy pregnancy. I'm sorry you are going through this. I would ask for another HCG level in a couple of days.

Do you know if a 20% rise in HCG over 24 hours is good? Mine went from 46 on Nov 11 to 124 On Nov 14, to 149 Nov 15 (today) and repeat again tomorrow...


----------



## mrsholmes

Mine were all over the place! Doctor said some womEn 'don't play by the book'


----------



## Bumpblessing4

ask86 said:


> Bumpblessing4 said:
> 
> 
> With an HCG level of just 100-something, you would not see anything on ultrasound yet (not even a gestational sac until your level is at least 1500 to 2000), so the lack of findings there isn't concerning. However, the lack of HCG rise is concerning, especially in light of the bleeding. There are women who bleed in successful pregnancies, but the HCG should double every 72 hours (or go up by 66% in 48 hours) in a healthy pregnancy. I'm sorry you are going through this. I would ask for another HCG level in a couple of days.
> 
> Do you know if a 20% rise in HCG over 24 hours is good? Mine went from 46 on Nov 11 to 124 On Nov 14, to 149 Nov 15 (today) and repeat again tomorrow...Click to expand...


15% of women with successful pregnancies do NOT follow the textbook HCG rises, but according to the books, it should rise by 66% in 48 hours, so I guess that would be 33% in 24 hours? Have you gotten another level since your last post?


----------

